# Any Kitchen Scientists out there?



## Claire (Jul 4, 2009)

OK, just curious.  I don't have a dishwasher, but even with one I've noticed this.  Is there some reason that plastic ware stays wetter than glass, metal, etc?  My dishes, flatwear, utensils, pots and pans will be ready to put away and the rubbermaid, tupperware, glad, zip, etc, will have to be dried.  Why does water seem to adhere to the plastic containers?


----------



## Asmodean (Jul 7, 2009)

It could have to do with the polar nature of water molecules and the nonpolar nature of plastics.  The water may bunch up together and collect more on the plastic surfaces so it takes longer for it all to evaporate, whereas on metal, it is more evenly distributed and can evaporate more quickly due to increased surface area of water open to the air.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2009)

I find my plastics only stay wet on Econo, where the drying temperature is lower, but on regular cycle they dry pretty well except for pools of water in indentations on the tops, which happen with glass items as well.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 7, 2009)

Could also have something to do with friction. Perhaps the water drips off the glass and metal faster than the plastic.


----------

